# Driving from Santander to Portugal via Seville



## Mikeingham (Nov 10, 2017)

Wonder if anyone can let me know 
Re: driving at night from ferry port down obvious Spanish motorway
Via Seville to villa real.
Are the roads well lit at night and if so I presume v quiet.
I have driven down them in daytime but never in dark
Wonder if I might make slow steady progress better at night
Instead of daytime.i work nights so feel this may suit.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## moonshadow (Nov 10, 2017)

We didn't drive at night, they were pretty quiet during the day. You go through some pretty vast unpopulated areas, doubt if the motorway is lit up there.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 10, 2017)

Might be a good idea,if you're confident.
Yes the motorway is unlit , but you'll only have trucks to watch out for..
We came down that route, 6 weeks ago on peak hours. No problems,whatsoever.
Seville should be a doddle,as they have improved the signage.
Make sure your tank is well topped up, in case some of the remote ones may not be 24hrs.
Basque Country and before Valladolid,could be snowy.. But you'll be able to check that before setting  out.


----------



## carol (Nov 10, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Might be a good idea,if you're confident.
> Yes the motorway is unlit , but you'll only have trucks to watch out for..
> We came down that route, 6 weeks ago on peak hours. No problems,whatsoever.
> Seville should be a doddle,as they have improved the signage.
> ...



Seville a doddle? Mind you we were in the centre looking for an Aire and I was following someone!


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2017)

I regularly drive from Caen to Seville overnight. The roads are good but only really lit up around towns. I can never understand why Spanish motorways are so bendy in a country with so much space.
Don't expect the roads to be police free overnight.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> When I was trucking, there was a higher chance of having a Guarda Civil control at night as fewer vehicles to choose from, and Brits were high on their target list! Easy pickings!



I think a lot depends on whether they fancy practicing their English or not, or if there is enough time before the next coffee break.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 10, 2017)

carol said:


> Seville a doddle? Mind you we were in the centre looking for an Aire and I was following someone!



You managed it and came out the other side, reasonably sane?
Compared to the bad old days, that's a true doddle.
It's better if you pick someone who can work a satang, to follow.
Mind you, you get a better class of adventure, being led by an idiot.:dance:


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I regularly drive from Caen to Seville overnight. The roads are good but only really lit up around towns. I can never understand why Spanish motorways are so bendy in a country with so much space.
> Don't expect the roads to be police free overnight.



A lot of those roads are autovias, which means they are often upgraded
old roads which by virtue of being old were built following the easiest route.
Often they allow tractors and even bikes on these but some are thought of
as being of autopista standard (motorway) so no slow vehicles. The autopistas
are purpose built to top standard and often tolls, but near the biggest cities they
get M status which means toll free to get you around the city with least 
problems.Sure I've got something incorrect, there's been a fair bit of redesignation in the last 5 or 6 years, I think I've got a headache coming on!!

Via Zafra is the more interesting drive to Portugal slower but


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 10, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I regularly drive from Caen to Seville overnight. The roads are good but only really lit up around towns. I can never understand why Spanish motorways are so bendy in a country with so much space.
> Don't expect the roads to be police free overnight.



The bends are there to keep them interesting when touring by motorcycle.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 10, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> The bends are there to keep them interesting when touring by motorcycle.



Fairly interesting with a full cassette and 30 or 40L water bungeed on a 125!


----------

